# Possible Starter Cage?



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello... I use to fly but my job caused me to slow down... A few days ago me and son saw a guy flying his rollers a few blocks away and my son was amazed! So all he's been talking about is building a cage... Today I saw a old dresser on the side of the road and picked it up... It looks like a nice project me and my son could work on together (he's 12 by the way) The dresser is a nice size and has to 2 semi large dressers on the top (that I'm hoping to convert into 2 breeding stalls thats 15" wide and deep and the height is 9" I knows on the small side but I'm hoping it can work. The bottom looks like it can hold 10-15 with V perches. 

I have no problem paying for or building a larger kit cage down the line but I would like to see how much interest my son holds with the hobby. I have spare wood now that I can reinforce the dresser with a add a slanted roof... Only spending for a few hinges and wire It wouldn't be that much out of pocket expense but I do want advice from the forum if this is suitable... Any advice is welcome.. Here is a pic of the dresser gutted so far...


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I think it would be of, I used two old metal sheds (I live in San Diego on the coast) for my first lofts. A bit bigger that that dresser, but it could work. And like you said you are testing your sons intrest level. Then if he really wants to continue with the birds you 2 can build a bigger better loft together. Good luck Shawn


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

*starter loft*

So, how are things going?

I'd like to see pictures of this dresser loft (I'm thinking about doing the same thing).


----------



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello TN_PIGEON I decided to build a cage... Here the link:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/i-apologize-46943.html


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Another Idea--Maybe?????????http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=448065&postcount=4


----------



## crosbeem (Sep 20, 2010)

hi,
Not bad for a start!!.... given that old dressers and the like are easy to get hold of and modify. I would do the same.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Another Idea--Maybe?????????http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=448065&postcount=4


Interesting enough, I've been looking at making something like that. Did you happen to find plans for building it? Do you have any more pictures you can share?
Thnx


----------

